#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [想法] 喜歡繪畫的各位是否會選擇藝術相關的科系?

## 薩卡魯瓦

在獸圈裡會畫圖、喜愛畫圖的獸們為數眾多

其中不少都還是在國、高中的水深火熱之中吧?

平時喜愛塗鴉畫圖的獸將來升學時會選擇深入這塊領域嗎?

不論是設計類或是藝術類

而已經踏入這個領域的獸又有多少呢?

好奇一下  :Wink:  

最後給自己還有即將面臨選擇的獸們勉勵

「擇己所愛，愛己所擇」

或許在道路上會迷失、或許會疑惑，但永遠都不要忘記初衷。

好了，這邊又開始語無倫次了，請投票吧(掩面逃

----------


## TEA.月

已經努力在這個領域奮鬥了   {遊戲設計}那方面的
雖然這個領域 
說真的...要甚麼都要會畫,因為這個領域{不能去排斥那些你所不喜歡的東西和事物}因為要符合現代人所需要的,或者{獨特的風格}
因為如今老闆較你要畫甚,也必須依他的內容畫出來 ,除非要當個街頭藝術家 
不然可能甚都要去畫了....
不過遊戲設計那方面 {獸人也重要的喔!}0.0

----------


## 上官犬良

嗯嗯....
比起繪畫我還是偏向生物這方面
而且選擇藝術相關科系就要什麼都會畫吧?
我只想畫動物 和獸人

生物相關科系還是比較符合我的期望啊(點頭
是說解剖的時候內臟圖畫的非常之歡樂

----------


## 迷龍

我沒有選擇藝術方面的想法呢(搔頭)

一來是現在已經是高中，雖然說開始訓練永遠不嫌晚，不過以迷龍這種懶骨子性格加上其實一直很弱的美術技巧，大概是救不起來了。因為只會畫動物，還畫的很不標準  :Rolling Eyes:  

二來是因為繪畫只是我的興趣，我不想把我的興趣當做職業(最多當個副業賺外快吧，我想...)，那會讓我覺得很痛苦。

----------


## wingwolf

比起美術來，我更愛生物
所以選擇的是和生物相關的專業

要選藝術的話……
基本功很重要啊
而且還是靜物人像都很棒的那種基本功\r
那樣我會很痛苦啊…… （炸——

繪畫，我還是打算一直當作一種興趣好了  :Very Happy:

----------


## 卡普貓

在下是已經選擇設計類的科系了.
以後畢業.我會選擇以繪畫相關的工作.
因為繪畫對我來說...是我唯一的專長.
是可以讓我放鬆的興趣.是可以讓我全力以赴的事情.
我想做我想做的事.我不想做我不想做的事.
雖然我現在只會畫動物和獸人和異形(?)
我會繼續學習.
等勇者被我畫的魔王打倒的那天到來...

----------


## 笨鱷

當消遣就好並不會選擇這個領域

>> 因為繪畫能力不好...人類(服飾) 完全不會畫~
好像只對動物和風境有興趣~
怕修讀後應付不來~

另外因為要做小説作家
所以入了中國文學系~

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

早就身在深淵之中了，
雖然也算是半路出家，
但靠根性也算是拼出了一遍天地，
從純美創作到設計全都通，
媒材除去特定表現形式也都沒問題，
但實際上進了藝術大學才知道絕大多數的教授都是腦包，
後來一不做二不修轉去唸藝術史，
創作不靠人教轉為自主訓練，
到頭來還是比那些在創作科系打滾的人來的有技術些。

我只能說，
喜愛創作不一定要進藝術科系，
只要勤於自我修習便能達到專業水平，
亦應該說就算是進了相關科系，
沒有努力也沒有用。

反倒是推薦一下藝術史學系，
對於想走創作但沒基本功又想進藝大的人來說，
這是個很好的選擇，
所謂習古法以精近法是確實存在的，
多看多接觸相關知識對於自我修習也有莫大的幫助唷，
可以一邊讀書一邊精進自己的創作。

----------


## Kryote

當消遣就好並不會選擇這個領域

畢竟呀，自己本身之興趣實在太多
歷史、建築、畫圖(停留在塗鴉階段..=  =)、生物(種子植物分類學及生態演化部分)、國文(單純的閱讀和考據部分)
所以造成了現在啥都知道一點，但是都沒精通

是以在高中時，第一志願是要走生命科學(八竿子不知道普生和生命科學是差很多的)，第二是國文(英文差...=  =)

結果.....最後大學真的去讀國文了(默)，後來轉到生命科學...=  =
本來再以為研究所要走演化時，又出了轉擇(3月中才能知道這次又會轉到哪..=  =)

想到當時曾自己討論，你自己想要學畫動物還是畫植物
我自己的結論是....畫植物(被追打)
大部分的原因是認知到，我畫植物的能力應該比動物好
(部分是自己私心，部分是在學校畫的一堆點圖，又說不定...植物比較好畫)
再加上自己畫的圖片，頭部永遠向左，風格又無法固定
結論：我只會畫四不像....XD

我認為，一生會有許多的轉擇，當時的一個選擇，並不一定會影響到後續
關於畫圖呀，我還是等考完試去練如何畫向右的頭部好啦
(頭部解決了再練習身體部分吧.....倒地)

----------


## 信犬

受外界影響

雖然說別人認為我的熱衷程度不適合去學美術
但我也不覺得我會比較喜歡唸書
另外家裡也是很大的因素
「萬般皆下品，唯有讀書高」
很難想像當年他們物資缺乏的痛苦
不過也不是唸書才有飯吃...
當然高中以前要乖乖做個傀儡
現在努力唸書不是為了功成名就
而是名正言順的逃離這個充滿限制還有不愉快的地方
話說不知道大學有沒有藝術類的可以選修哦...？

----------


## ddffghj100

我想我已經沉浸在裡頭無法自拔了。

高中讀廣設現在讀動畫所以確實是走上了相關科系的道路。

不過這個選擇好或不好至今仍然無法判定，就現在台灣社會普遍認知下，儘管設計科越來越廣為人知，仍然被長輩列為沒出息沒前途的科系，反而我再進入廣設前曾唸了一年商經，這才是他們認為真正有用的科系。

只是我商經念的好痛苦啊，不喜歡的東西沒興趣的東西怎麼死背都是沒有半點成就感，就算拿到好成績又怎麼樣呢，無盡的空虛還是在心理環繞。每當經過廣設科的大樓，看到他們在教室內畫畫作作業，卻有無盡的羨慕。

這就是愛吧！

不過這一條路還真不是人走的，累死了呢XDDDD

儘管累卻有無盡的成就感與喜悅滿足歡樂。

未來大概也會踏上相關的行業吧，雖然畫的不是很好XDDD

----------


## 戌天沃牙

因外力因素和對自己來說繪畫是興趣和消遣
所以並沒有走藝術相關科系
自己是走生物方面的系@@"
而且其實會畫的只有犬科比較能看"
關於生物的解剖和生理機制比較喜歡!

----------


## 狂．洛清

已經努力在這個領域奮鬥了

嗯..自己勉強只剩有藝術科系能讀上了
雖然畫的也不如何好...
不過可以在作品中漸漸佈滿喜歡的動物真是打從心底開心
就算不能讀上相關科系也會當作興趣持續了!!
>v<

----------


## 飛狼薩克

當消遣就好並不會選擇這個領域  	

跟羽狼大一樣
比起美術更喜歡生物
比較想要往生物的方面走
但是更想要往除了人類之外的生物去研究
就例如狼~

更重要的原因是本人毅力不堅啊~
進藝術系之類的需要一定的程度吧!
但是本狼對陰影、人體、配件......等等都不擅長啊~
也不想花爸媽的錢(屁!)去上課~

所以~
還是當個嗜好
在上課無聊時畫畫就好~(喂!

----------


## dh52339237

恩....
我現在讀廣告設計，
現在每天都在畫畫，
真的很快樂，
不過我上大學之後我想讀動物科，
因為我很喜歡動物，
這樣可以觀察畫下動物的每分每秒

----------


## Lion-D

于是覺得如果選擇相關科系的話，就不會當做壹個愛好了，然後也許就有可能不會繼續喜歡了~~

----------


## 紅茶狼

我對畫圖的熱誠 , 並不是說水深火熱 , 也不是說三分鐘熱度 只能說剛剛好

如果能進入那領域系 , 我也很樂意進去 , 
如果不行 我照依然照老樣子 繼續畫下去

----------


## o哈士奇o

> 于是覺得如果選擇相關科系的話，就不會當做壹個愛好了，然後也許就有可能不會繼續喜歡了~~



就算喜歡畫圖又怎樣

父母一句你高中就要給我去讀XXX一定要去給我讀
你若是不給我讀XXX就不幫你繳學費..
到了大學還是一樣

我有想過要轉設計群
但是礙於我高中時期就是餐旅 
所以大學只能走相關科系! 
雖然當初選了自己不喜歡的餐旅..
還是得被逼去讀
原本不大喜歡的領域也只能去讀了

旅館..觀光這方面是還好..倒是做菜..烘焙這方面就不行了..

不過說真的
父母這樣是為我們好
如果是考慮未來賺錢為第一優先的話
說的話也沒錯
不過就算如此還是不會失去對繪畫的熱誠!

----------


## Tardor

沒選擇藝術或設計相關領域

當初想說在壓力下畫圖大概會失去動力，
加上當初沒有基礎所以沒上相關科係。
(其實大部分原因是  不知道要選什麼科讀，所以就亂填了   默...)


於升上大學時大愛產生，
於是開始自學。

是說起步蠻晚的，
不過毅力可以戰勝一切，
而且還可能對課業有一定的助力。

後來想接觸更多，
就選了外系的FLASH課程。

程式+繪圖雙通時，
FLASH簡直是極品阿！
不過它的LAG程度也是極品地位...


所以建議非相關科系的，也可練好設計和繪圖能力~~XD

----------


## 聖夜x狼嚎

嗯....我喜歡畫畫 尤其是獸類的    但是我更喜歡音樂   所以畫畫只能拿來當副業嚕(!?

我個人是因為上課太無聊才開始畫畫的(((!!??
所以只能當興趣嚕= =

----------


## 天涯峋狼

我是把它當作一種興趣

並不打算走這個方向

我是選擇生物方面的科系

而且我畫的也都是動物的方面

我不喜歡畫人=_=

還有我也喜歡畫風景圖唷~

----------


## 影貓ROKU

繪畫是我的興趣
也是我唯一的專長(大概)
爸媽也都很支持我
所以我會選擇跟美術有關的科系
更決定以後更要當上(漫)畫家

但是，我也知道畫家這行很辛苦
所以我會加油的!

----------


## G.M.幻閃寂星

畫圖跟生物我都超級喜歡，雖然我從小就喜歡生物，畫圖是後來才愛上的

但是因為家人的壓力和我自己的恐懼(因為不了解相關領域會遇到的問題)

弄到最後我居然在讀機械科...(天呀!!!

雖然有一些天分讓我混的還不錯，但是過的很不開心

埃...無知真是可怕，不知道以後能不能轉行

無論如何，我對繪畫(尤其是畫獸)的狂熱會一直保持下去的! XD

----------


## mmcattee

有考慮過，不過課業壓力非常大

而且不敢把所有都賭在繪圖上

有想過要不要當副業，不過以在下的繪圖功力來說

好像還不可能，是很喜歡小動物沒錯

也許當初選擇錯了，應該去選動科的~~ㄜ..獸醫就算了，因為考不上

不過，樂觀一點想，人生還很長的呢

也許以後會做意想不到的工作~(往動物保育的方向發展吧)

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

走投無路的被逼進土木科,變成擅長將物體立體化,可以把一台坦克車用任何角度畫出來,卻發現不適用於生物的臉孔上 = =

----------


## 小克克

對我來說這只能當興趣跟休閒QAQ  因為對畫畫真的不在行
現在正在申請中國文化大學動物科學系
模擬面試超緊張  說了好多不該說的=.=

----------


## 銀嵐

正就讀產品設計揮手
個人認為不要因為興趣而讀藝術相關的科系, 這只會令自己失去了興趣.
純屬個人看法.

----------


## 自然農子

幽靈嘛......因為目前在讀高中，而且有些無法和課業兼顧，所以幽靈並不會選擇相關科系，自己因興趣畫畫就好。

不過若是大學選修有幽靈感興趣的可能會去吧，讓自己多聽聽老師專業指導勝過自己一個人苦幹。

其實真正原因是幽靈對自己的東西沒信心，所以聽從父母的要求選了第二興趣，生物，且偏向植物。

雖然有人建議幽靈可以去做遊戲設計之類的工作，不過，幽靈仍對自己沒信心，所以以後再說吧(苦笑)

----------


## 幻貓

坊間繪師數量其實非常多
出了社會，大家都會變成競爭關係，要掙錢就變得更不容易
這不單是提升畫技就能解決的，很多時候還是要靠機緣、人脈、社交及應對技巧等各種能力

而也因為這種不穩定性，我被我爸媽說服了，職業選擇上還是向錢看齊
雖然學習過程會需要一點藝術空間概念，但跟我現在最常畫的獸/獸人圖還是相差頗遠

興趣歸興趣，偶而提筆練一練、學學新技法自娛倒也輕鬆寫意，也沒有催稿壓力想畫就畫

當興趣與職業相互契合，那自然最好不過
但如果不是非此職業不可，把畫畫當做純興趣，反倒可以常保其新鮮有趣而不易褪色

經驗參考囉
最重要的是盡量不要做出未來會後悔的選擇


〈其實我是很隨和的啦~什麼都好什麼都有趣所以看看就好〈爆

----------


## 柩月

沒選這領域+1

雖然我不敢說自己很行,不過能夠有幾個興趣也是好的

不然每天面對著死氣沉沉的課本真的會讓人想撞牆

其實自己努力點也是可以有不錯的成績的,FA和DA就不少這類的畫師阿^_^

----------


## 大神狼兒

好像不少獸夥們都是被家人逼耶...好可憐...

說實在雖然選擇自己的興趣是很重要沒錯...

不過還是要考慮到家裡的經濟狀況吧...

如果家人全力支持的話就努力下去吧...

我喜歡畫畫...不過會懶...純粹興趣的消遣...

雖然之前念生科...現在休學...

因為爸爸的手不太方便工作....

所以自己得先賺一點錢養自己...

至少不要給家人帶來負擔...

之後在努力一次看看...

在此祝福其他獸友們多加油努力自己想完成的事，永不放棄！

----------


## 曬月亮的貓

自己還沒有那個覺悟將全部都投注下去xDD
但至少可以當作興趣...像是茍言殘喘的抵抗這個既定的世界..
用一雙手...一支筆(好啦..只有一支不夠
當生活中的樂趣慢慢研磨....
(一整個就很弱..

----------

